# Stone House Coffee & Tea



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Opened in December 2008, this coffeehouse is a joint venture between two longtime friends. Both of Stone House's owners operate other local businesses; one a restaurant, and the other a bakery. Thecoffeehouse provided the opportunity for them to combine their culinary

interests into one establishment.

This cafe proudly serves Vittoria espr

&#8230;

More...


----------

